# NEED HELP, need new servo,what type for tc3 ?



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

i have mg645mg servo now, doesnt center very well, 
want to upgrade..dont know what kind to get

i run novak receiver and m8 .... help please....


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcnutmich said:


> i have mg645mg servo now, doesnt center very well,
> want to upgrade..dont know what kind to get
> 
> i run novak receiver and m8 .... help please....


My usual suggestion is spend a little more the first time so you don't have to worry about it down the road.

I have a KO 2143 that is 3 years old and works great. It was about $100. I currently use a Airtronics 94360 and it also works great. I just wanted to try something different.

JR makes a 8800s that seems to be popular also. It is $100 plus though.

I'll bring my spare KO to 'ScrewZ tuesday and we can strap it in your car to see what you think.

Tim


----------



## Tim Reed (Nov 30, 2004)

I had really good luck with a JR z590 servo. Pretty reasoanble price, and took a great deal of abuse from my offroad truck, as well as my TC3. Good luck to you.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I've got a bunch of servos that I will have for sale at the CRL race. Some are regular and some are digital. I'll make you a deal on whichever one you want. They all were run in my TC3.

-Rich


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> My usual suggestion is spend a little more the first time so you don't have to worry about it down the road.
> 
> I have a KO 2143 that is 3 years old and works great. It was about $100. I currently use a Airtronics 94360 and it also works great. I just wanted to try something different.
> 
> ...



thanks tim, but i cant make it tuesday, my son has a band concert


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

rcnutmich said:


> i have mg645mg servo now, doesnt center very well,
> want to upgrade..dont know what kind to get
> 
> i run novak receiver and m8 .... help please....




WOW 10,000 PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM AND 3 PEOPLE WITH HELP....
THANKS GUYS


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

I have several Hitec servos (including a 645-MG) and everybody tells me they have problems getting them to center. I've been using them since I started racing years ago (cuz they were cheap). I know run a Hitec digital servo (HS5925-MG if I remember right) and never had a problem with any of them. But maybe it's just me. I actually recommend them. :devil:


----------



## rcnutmich (Dec 7, 2004)

DamageIncRacing said:


> I have several Hitec servos (including a 645-MG) and everybody tells me they have problems getting them to center. I've been using them since I started racing years ago (cuz they were cheap). I know run a Hitec digital servo (HS5925-MG if I remember right) and never had a problem with any of them. But maybe it's just me. I actually recommend them. :devil:


thanks for the info..i have 8 -645mg, 4 of them are bad...cheeper isnt always better


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

If you can buy it, try one of the digital servos. Sure, you get the high pitch squeal or whatever you want to call it, but they go back to center every time and the minute adjustments you can make to steering are worth it. My daughter will actually be using the 645-MG when she starts racing, and I've had it for about 6 years. :devil:


----------

